# sliding.



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I have never thought of anything like that...

That would scare the heck out of me...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Halloween Horror Nights 1998 they had them. Boy, were they effective. THey had knives that they'd scrape together as they slid close. Awesome.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

So is anyone else going to try to slide this halloween? I'ts a lot of fun


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Where we go camping, they have a haunted forrest that you go thru in the back of a hay filled trailer, anyway there is a guy who slides on a shovel. He holds the handel and slides down a hill making this very loud scary sound. It's way cool and everyone can't wait to spot him. He's even became kinda famous at the camp, he puts a sign on his car that says "shovel man" and when he drives by all the kids get so excited and scream his name. Lots of fun this"sliding" is.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

that looks like FUN! i remember an old horror nights where they did this with chainsaws. but their kneepads had metal on them creating sparks. 

can you purchase metal covered gloves? anyone know of a site that shows how to make some?


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Batfly you can buy the gloves from scaretactix for 175$, but they are way overpriced. I make my own for around 20 dollars. If you are looking for a web site to to how it's done go to google, search rcpro, this should take you to a roller coaster web site, look at the left side of the page and click on site updates. Then scroll down the page. you should find two updates. one will tell you how to slide, and the other will give you a little help makeing the gloves.
Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

ah sweet, found it, thanks! 

for others...
a link to how to make the gloves

and how to slide properly


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I would have linked it , but I wasn't sure how to.
If you decide to slide be warned after a few hours it realy takes a toll on your knees but The scares I get from sliding make the pain totaly worth it. Be sure to use cheap, crappy kneepads because you are going to destroy them. Also if you are going to slide on halloween you should pratice for a while before then. It is going to take some time to gain control,and It's going to be painful at first so take it easy. make sure you have good control, and you can stop. do not slide around people until you can do both.
Once you get sliding down i'ts a real rush and you won;t want to stop. ps. make sure you duck tape the knee pads on for added protection, Ive had knee pads fall off while sliding, and it realy hurts. slidind can be dandgerouse so please use common sence and be safe if you choose to slide.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

So is anyone else brave enough to try?


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i've never heard of sliding before


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I don't mean to bring up an old post. I just wanted to see if anyone tried this for halloween?


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

This looks like fun! Okay, so we need those spark gloves, steel toed boots and...any particular brand of knee pad you recommend? I have someone that I know will definitely try this out. From what I saw, it's basically skateboarding without the board.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I thought you meant sliding like interdimensional phase shifting. If that was the case, then yes.

People on their knees rolling around, no.

One day I hope to have people that want to help out. Right now I am still a pioneer in the field.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, this sounds like a blast! Me and roller skates never went very well together, but I might be able to find a few willing youngsters... (Evil grin)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ouch, this looks painful! i don't know if i'd try this and i really think that if i was in a haunted house and someone slid right up to me, my animal instincts would tell me to kick them in the face! oh, my, i'm violent!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

That is why I slide past the people, and not up to them. There is no time for them to kick because I am gone by the time the kicking instinct kicks in. Run hit the ground slide stand up run away. I use cheap kneepads from walmart, but if you a lot of money I would use protech.
They are a lot more padded. Oh and don't blame me if you get hurt if the knee pad slips off it is going to be painful, so tape them on.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Slip sliding away….slip sliding away…the more….opps! Sorry this message was suppose to go on the Paul Simon Forum


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I did this last year in front of my haunted house. When I was waiting for one group of people to come out of the haunt I would go off and scare people because I mean just letting people go in and controlling the line is boring.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well my daughter tried this once and has a permanent scar on her right elbow for lifetime reminder...  

I now opt to not chance it anymore. Leavin that to the pro-trained people with medical staff on standby! *


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I had never heard of it before.*

A few years ago, but in an on-line discussion with a slider-person he got upset when I said it sounded alittle too unpredictable to be "Safe".
After he ranted awhile he finally calmed somewhat and admited how his friend/slider had knocked down a girl (Bowled her over) and all it took was for her to not be looking the way that he was approaching from, couldn't see her, maybe either because it was a small group of girls.
The frightened girl jumped up and sprinted away, so she must have taken the impact with him and then the hard ground pretty good (or maybe not?)
An outraged security guard working there told them they should stop doing this because it was so potentually dangerous.
The first question I had concerning sliding: wouldn't a person doing this for any length of time in a given night have to be in Very Good physical shape?
And then.. knees? Knees are really fairly fragile parts that most of really need to be in good working condition and are very expensive to get repaired, right?
I played High School Sports, Football, Basketball, Track. I feel I have been there-done that and was lucky Not to have too many weather-changing aches and pains.
If sliding was across a polished linoeum floor it might be better but much of this seems to take place in parking lots, even graveled surfaces?
I have always had to be a very physically active person for work and lifestyle. My cructh or wheelchair days might be coming but I'm keeping that at bay as long as possible!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember see that on Haunt Attraction Special on TV and I thought that was the coolest thing ever to do.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

My haunt does it. It's alot of fun and very unique. The reactions are priceless!

We use steel tipped boots and "Pro Tech" kneepads (one of the two sliders this year used old hockey shin guards, it seemed to work better!). We don't use the spark gloves because we aren't able to slide long enough for the effect to work and don't want to waste time making them. 

As long as the pads fit well (if they don't, just use clear hockey shin guard tape to make them tighter), and the surface isn't too rough (don't even think of trying it on a sidewalk; this must be done on a fairly recently paved street or parking lot) you should be fine. I'm lucky enough to live on a block where the street was paved 3-4 years ago and remains fairly smooth. You're your own judge on if you do it or not. I am not responsible for any injuries.

Just expect to be incredibly sore the next day!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Riding With the Dukes*

of Hazard over that big ramp is "cool" too..until the car hits the ground and bends the entire car body making it junk. They weighed down the trunk to equalise the engine's weight upfront to keep the car from nosing -over so the poor unitized body had no chance of coing through it usable.
Many extreme activitys might be considered cool or exciting and they are, as long as nobody gets perminently injured or killed.
I quit watching car races and NFL football after seeing too many replays of nasty crashes and injurys. Joe Theisman's leg bending three times between the knee and ankle did it for me.
they just could not stop replaying that over and over and he never was the same after that.
My Haunt has no gory displays nor body parts, still open every night approaching my 9,000th night being open, doing it my way.
We each seek our own comfort level, I have mine.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Many extreme activitys might be considered cool or exciting and they are, as long as nobody gets perminently injured or killed.


This is sadly true.

If you're going to be doing this you have to be responsible. That's obvious when your flinging and sliding your body. Thankfully, my other sliding actor and I (there are only two of us who know how to slide) know what we're doing. This last year was our 3rd year of sliding. Our other 3 actors don't really know how to slide well, so I don't let them do it. Simply put, don't do something that's potentially dangerous if you don't know what your doing.


----------

